
Record Labels Strategically Invest $2.8M in MOG - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/29/record-labels-strategically-invest-28m-in-mog/
======
andr
Proof that labels are effectively delegating their R&D to startups, and
letting them find ways to make money off music.

